# Snowbird Retriever Club



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Call backs to the fourth series of the Q

4,5,6,11,14,20,28,30,31,32

Good luck to all

Gregg Leonard


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

The Amateur is a quad. with all Rooster pheasants,2 retired and an out of order flyer.
Did not finish the first series today, tough test.

Limited all age is a delayed triple with a land blind.WOW, maybe half way thru the first series today.

Sorry, If my descriptions are not accurate, shoot me.
Got to go eat.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Thomas Smith (Feb 6, 2011)

Does anyone know what dog runs first tomorrow in the amateur?


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Amateur callbacks to landblind

3,5,6,8,9,10,12,13,21,22,23,27,29,32,35,38,40,47,53,56,57,58,60,64,66,68,69


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Q placings
1st - 5
2nd - 14
3rd - 4
4th - 32
RJ - 11
JAMS - 6,28,31


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Derby callbacks

2,3,6,11,12,13,15,16,18,20,23,24,25,29,31,32,33,34,35,36,37


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to waterblind

3,5,6,8,9,10,12,13,21,22,27,29,32,38,47,57,60,64,66,68,69

21 Total

They started a waterblind and then scraped it. Dog 64 will start in the morning, 8am I think.....


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Derby should include number 10 and 22 as well. There are 23 dogs back for the 2nd series.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Go Bev and Tulley!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Limited All Age call backs to the waterblind.

9,12,14,16,22,27,28,32,35,39,47,54,67,73,75,80,82,88,95

19 dogs total, Start at 7:45 am

Gregg Leonard


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Q results with owner and handlers listed.

1st. Laser, Mac and Lynne DoBose, Kevin Cheff
2nd.Tommy, Fred Kampo, Kevin Cheff
3rd. Taylor, Mary Mcginnis, Dave Smith
4th. Wrangler,Keith Farmer OH
RJ. Jack, Glen Guider OH
Jams. Bosco, Jim Dorobeck OH, AJ, Glen Guider OH, Grits, David Didier OH

Congrats to all

Gregg Leonard


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

golfandhunter said:


> Limited All Age call backs to the waterblind.
> 
> 9,12,14,16,22,27,28,32,35,39,47,54,67,73,75,80,82,88,95
> 
> ...


Go Reese!

And congrats to Captainjack today, he really made sure he got ALL of his line time in at the Q.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Kevin - Congratulations on the one-two punch in the Q!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Kevin - Congratulations on the one-two punch in the Q!


What Becky said!!


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats Kevin!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

3,8,9,10,13,21,22,27,29,47,60,66

12 total


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Limited Callbacks to the water marks
9, 16, 22, 39, 67, 75, 88, 95


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#27 Levi O/H Susan Exo
2nd-#21 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#3 Moses O/H Bill Landau
4th-#47 Lily O/H Nancy White
RJ-#60 Rainey O/H Mac DuBose
JAMS- 66,29,10

Congrats to All!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#9 Dancer O/H Charlie Hays (New FC)
2nd-95 Reese H/ Jason Baker O/ Gregg Leonard
3rd-#39 JerryLee O/H Lynne DuBose
4th-#67 Candy H/Lynn Troy O/Garry & Sue Taylor
RJ- 88 Lily O/H Nancy White

JAMS-22,75,16

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Brenda said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st-#9 Dancer O/H Charlie Hays (New FC)
> 2nd-95 Reese H/ Jason Baker O/ Gregg Leonard
> ...


Awesome Gregg! You've got to be thrilled with *Reese* , even more thrilled to be there and see *Reese* do it. After it sinks in a few days, tell me about it...


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congratulations to all the winners and placements at snowbird, especially to my friend gregg leonard, his girl reese and jason baker on the open 2nd. wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Congrats Gregg and Jason on a grand showing...


Good girl Reese.



.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Greg! Super congrats to you and Reese...Jason as well! Luv those Pirate pups stepping up!


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats Greg on the open 2nd.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone, Reese has exceeded all my expectations.
She is still a baby at 38 months, all the credit goes to Jason Baker, he is the best!!!

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations Gregg!


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Congrats to Reese and Gregg! Y'all have worked hard to get there!

Also, congrats to captainjack and roseberry for the Q jams and derby jam, respectively. Nice job.


----------

